# de tout son long



## amelesperanza

"Mais voyez l'autre, le vagabond, là, sous cet arbre
*Il est tombé de tout son long*, comme un roseau"

Esta expresión es algo como "tomber à terre" pero quiero un equivalente en español que me permita establecer una comparación (como aquí con el junco) 

¿Se os ocurre algo?

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México, al menos, decimos:
_Caer como tronco._
Significa que cayó, como en la expresión francesa, estrepitosamente, de golpe, de una sola pieza, aunque también significa que _cayó_ rápidamente por tener mucho sueño.
Saludos.


----------



## amelesperanza

Me pregundo una cosa, ¿No es demasiado familiar?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Cayó cuan largo (era)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## amelesperanza

Se podría decir. cayó rendido como un tronco?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Cuan largo era_ está muy bien.
¿Demasiado familiar?
No, es una expresión, sin más.


----------



## amelesperanza

finalmente creo que me gusta bastante esa opción

cuan largo era, cayó como un tronco. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No está mal, le quitaría, personalmente, el _un._


----------



## Pinairun

amelesperanza said:


> finalmente creo que me gusta bastante esa opción
> 
> cuan largo era, cayó como un tronco. Qu'en pensez-vous?


 

_"Cayó cuan largo era, como un tronco"._

"Cuan largo era" indica la forma de caer, "como un tronco" es una comparación.

Salut


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra expresión posible sería: caerse de bruces.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## amelesperanza

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Difiero: _de bruces _significa _de narices_, no a todo lo largo, tieso.


----------



## Miguel14

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola:

quisiera saber de qué manera traduciríais " de tout son long" en la frase siguiente : 
"_Eût-il vécu, mon père se fût couché sur moi *de tout son long* et m'eût écrasé_" (Sartre, _les mots_)

> Si hubiera vivido, mi padre se habría echado encima de mi [*?de lado? por el lado/costado/ a lo largo de ...??]* y él me habría aplastado... 

gracias de antemano


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se podría decir  "se hubiera acostado de plano sobre mí".


----------



## pilypunk

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola. 
Quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme como se dice en español "etalé de tout son long"

el contexto es el siguiente:

 P. est au sol _étalé de tout son long_. Son réacteur laisse échapper une petite fumée.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aquí tienes la solución*...*
Tendido tan largo como era.


----------



## pilypunk

Muchisimas gracias, me salvastes de un barbarismo horrible.


----------



## Fred-erique

En cherchant la traduction de " allongé de tout son long" rencontrée cette année à l'épreuve du CAPES, je suis tombée sur ce post. 

J'avais traduit par "tumbado todo lo largo que era" .  J'ai trouvé confirmation sur le web que c'est aussi une option valable.



> se cayó al suelo cuan largo era _(anticuado)_ _o_ todo lo largo que era   source





> *Todo lo largo que *(con «caer, estar tumbado» o expresiones equivalentes y el verbo «ser» al final). Con el cuerpo tocando en toda su longitud con el suelo o el sitio de que se trata: ‘Estaba tumbado en la arena todo lo largo que era’. ≃ Cuan _largo_.   source


----------



## Gévy

Hola Fred-érique:

Lo confirma igualmente el DPD de la RAE:


> *cuan*. [...] Se emplea antepuesto a adjetivos o a adverbios, en oraciones comparativas de valor ponderativo, *con sentido equivalente a todo lo + adj. o adv. + *_*que*: «Aparece tumbado cuan largo es sobre la moqueta»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 12.5.88);


La negrita es mía.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

